# Looking for a game (Kansas City, MO)



## Fenx22 (Sep 2, 2005)

I just moved to Kansas City, Mo and I am looking for a place to game.  I used to game quite frequently back in RI and widh to continue.  I am looking for mainly DND3.5.  I do not know to many other d20 games.  Let me know if you have a spot open.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 3, 2005)

I know some people in that area (I used to live there). email me at curtis.bennett@gmail.com and I can see about hooking you up with some folks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

Fenx22, I edited your title to include Kansas City to the title.  Welcome to ENworld and also welcome to the City of Fountains.


----------



## paradox1995 (Sep 11, 2005)

http://kansascitygamers.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?act=idx

check out this site...its for kansas city Gamers


----------

